# bolt on but no tune up question!!



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

_hypecruze said:


> What’s up dudes!
> My 2 gen Cruze 2017 has a warranty of 72 months for all engine and ****.
> I want to start doing mods cause I keep getting beat by all cars when coming from dig.
> 
> ...


As a rule of thumb, IF you value your manufacturers warranty, KEEP IT STOCK!

IF you don't, HAPPY MODDING!

All bolt on modifications worth doing require ECM tuning. And if found ECM tuning will void your powertrain warranty in the event of catastrophic failure.


----------



## OYeahYeahMan (Aug 16, 2021)

I have a BNR tune and yes you do get your factory tune. So there is no worry, you can change it back anytime


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

OYeahYeahMan said:


> I have a BNR tune and yes you do get your factory tune. So there is no worry, you can change it back anytime


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

